# CutCo is it the world's finest cutlery?



## cutco rep (Mar 5, 2014)

CutCo. American made. Forever Guarantee, never buy another knife again.

Do look into website, www.cutco.com. Or view demo @ viewcutco.com.

You can contact me, Bradley Davis, for I can help you obtain the last knifes you will every buy.

PeaceLove


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Why would I want a knife in 440A steel?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ummm....

I think you should have looked a little into the history of your brand on this particular website:

There are many threads concerning your product, and the general opinion is very unflattering, and I'm being nice here, m'kay? .

Also, if you did a little looking into this site, you should have noticed that promoting commercial products on the threads is not going to happen. You may rent advertising space, which is encouraged, but flogging your stuff on the forums is a no-no.


----------



## cutco rep (Mar 5, 2014)

"Someone talked me into buying a CUTCO Petite Chef tested and recommended by members of the Cooking Club of America. It works great, The handle grips well because of the wedge-lock design. This knife is better than these professional chef knives I've used in the past like one made by Slitzer. For a little over a hundred dollars, CUTCO Petite Chef is worth the investment with forever sharpness and performance guarantee. CUTCO makes pastry spatulas, ice cream scoops, shears that can cut pennies and trimming knife that cuts paper-thin slices of tomatoes." - littleladychef

[h3]Love this knife![/h3]
Posted 9/9/10

By piautsey

*Pros:* Lightweight, well built, rarely needs sharpening, good value!

*Cons:* Factory sharpening takes more time than I'd like.

My husband purchased this knife, along with 20 other Cutco pieces, in Harrisburg, PA. It's been 5 and 1/2 years and it remains my favorite knife. I use it for everything (except to hang pictures on the wall). It's comfortable in my hand so lots of prep work is no burden. The blade has been factory sharpened only once in 5 years. It took about 2 weeks for the entire process. Customer service from Cutco is ALWAYS a pleasant experience, which is SUCH a bonus these days. While expedient, I didn't like being without the knife for 2 weeks. We now sharpen them in-house.

Among his many other skills, my husband is a skilled knife sharpener so he makes sure they are ready to perform. As for problems with Cutco's, there are two. The first is that they are so sharp, they don't simply cut, they cut off. An accident with a Cutco can leave you missing a digit or two. (Hasn't happened to me yet but I've come close a couple of times). The second problem, which is really a testament to how good they are, is that if I don't keep a close inventory on them, they tend to disappear. 
[h3]Cutco Chef's Knife[/h3]
Posted 8/10/10

By amatorherba

*Pros:* sturdy construction, comfortable handle and length, good customer service

*Cons:* blade dulls quickly, wish it handled tomatoes better

I've had my Cutco 7 5/8" Petite Chef's Knife for almost 6 years. I'm female, 5'4", and have been very pleased with the blade length and the comfortable fit for my hand and arm length. The width of the blade makes for the perfect rise and fall of my wrist as it glides across the cutting board, creating little strain esp. with lengthy prep work. I've only sent it back to the company for sharpening once in those 6 years, about 2 years ago, but it was long overdue. Customer service was excellent -- the knife was returned in the expected time period with a nice sharp straight edge and packed like it was fine crystal. Out of ignorance, I didn't use a knife steel during its early years of use so I will blame myself for the dulling of the blade. But after the sharpening, I used a knife steel fairly regularly and was disappointed that the edge did not retain its sharpness for very long. My assessment is based on how well it sliced through tomatoes and it only worked well for a few months. Now I use an inexpensive paring knife for tomatoes. I don't even attempt tomatoes with the Cutco. It should probably be sent for sharpening once a year but I haven't been willing to deal with the hassle. For the price, it's still my favorite and best knife of the ones I own, mainly because it's very comfortable in the hand.


----------



## cutco rep (Mar 5, 2014)

oh, ok hadn't known.  but have read mixed reviews that lean more so to cons.

me apologies.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't worry about it.  The mods will have the whole thread removed in a few hours......


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@CutCo Rep I have worked in numerous professional kitchens and never once seen a cutco knife so tell me why would I buy one? In addition to this I have had several "reps" try to sell me cutco knives and they are too expensive. Really man they are way up there. In fact if you do a google search for "Cutco not worth the money" you will find numerous threads stating the same concern. About the only thing I do like about cutco is that they are made in the USA but that still does not warrant the hefty price tag. So tell me why you think your product is so superior?

P.S. You are going to have a tough tough sell to this group but lets hear your side. Why would anyone here purchase a cutco knife over say a high carbon sabatier?


----------



## autoredial (Oct 22, 2012)

This is not a troll?! 

Let this play out. I would also like to know why I should buy a cutco knife.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@autoredial this is not a troll this is probably the 6-10th cutco rep we have had in these forums. One look at our knife forums and that would tell you this is not a place to try to sell Cutco.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

I think we scared him away!  

yay!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Meh...

I liked the last cutco rep, you know the girl who had the cute FB picture. Now *that* thread was a lot of fun.....


----------



## armahda (Aug 18, 2013)

I've look at these knives, and wow they are quite expensive.  This is WHY I so much appreciate this forum.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

foodpump said:


> Meh...
> 
> I liked the last cutco rep, you know the girl who had the cute FB picture. Now *that* thread was a lot of fun.....


LMAO!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

@Ashlynd Cox that's it! WOW @foodpump you made me think!
[thread="76425"]Cutco Knives [/thread]


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

That's it! I'm done listening to all you so called "experts". I'm taking that 19 year old girl's advice because an engineer told her high carbon steel is the best in the world! She sounds pretty smart because she makes $1000 a week selling stuff. 

I'm selling all my japanese knives so I can afford to buy some cutco knives and be done with sharpening forever! Peace out! LOL


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Nothing squeals so shrilly as a de-frocked Cutco rep........

I shoulda never had a co-worker read out that old thread in a whiney falsetto voices this afternoon at work... I had to apologize to the entire dining room for uncontrolable laughter, howling, and desk pounding...

.....Sigh............


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

foodpump said:


> Nothing squeals so shrilly as a de-frocked Cutco rep........
> 
> I shoulda never had a co-worker read out that old thread in a whiney falsetto voices this afternoon at work... I had to apologize to the entire dining room for uncontrolable laughter, howling, and desk pounding...
> 
> .....Sigh............


... somehow, I can hear that...


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

foodpump said:


> Nothing squeals so shrilly as a de-frocked Cutco rep........
> 
> I shoulda never had a co-worker read out that old thread in a whiney falsetto voices this afternoon at work... I had to apologize to the entire dining room for uncontrolable laughter, howling, and desk pounding...
> 
> .....Sigh............


ROFL!


----------



## thisishowiroll (Jan 25, 2014)

BOOM!  *drop the mic and walk away*


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

My daughter sold Cutco while in college. That is, until she and I "faced off" with my MACs /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You know this really leaves a bad taste in my mouth and I am going to contact cutco directly and see if we can get someone from the company to square off with our community. Finally get it straightened out.

One last cutco experience I have had is that people I have met who own cutco knives usually only one or two pieces and it was given to them as a set.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

not sure what there is to 'straighten out' - I see three-four spammers/shills/honest reps a year.  they all have the same spiel - at least the brain washing bit is consistent.

CutCo sells KMart quality knives for ueber premium prices.

it's a very mediocre metal, molded plastic handles, the non-serrated stuff I’ve see at shows/booths looks like it was sharpened on the sidewalk. 

The stuff I saw / handled appeared to me as if the rivets actually did not do anything – just embedded in the plastic for show.  Good fish knife tho, the long blades bend quite nicely.

There is absolutely nothing ‘special’ about the serrated design.

Made in China by the lowest bidder.

If you go to the website you will find absolute no technical information whatsoever.

What is particular curious, in the last 2-3 years they have gotten much more explicit about their warranty – now there’s a segment “if it’s your fault, in our opinion, you can buy a replace at half-retail.”

Saw another interesting tidbit – “celebrity chefs love our x,y,z” – I have never, in 30+ years, seen a celebrity chef anywhere, in any medium, using a CutCo knife.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Dillbert said:


> Saw another interesting tidbit - "celebrity chefs love our x,y,z" - I have never, in 30+ years, seen a celebrity chef anywhere, in any medium, using a CutCo knife.


Every time I see a celebrity chef with a knife (on TV for me) it's with the knife brand that is sponsoring their show. I don't put much stock in what I see a chef use generally.

It's pretty much like the Acetaminophen/Aspirin/Ibuprofen ads. More hospitals use XXX. Because the manufacturer gave them a good price discount so they could then make this claim.


----------



## cutco rep (Mar 5, 2014)

yeah, I'm really just out there to get a buck or two for other venture, you know?

thanks for the heads up honest opinion and feed back.  I dug around the web and came to many different here says, but, the value is in the eye of the beholder, heck, these beat up holy Vans of mine are worth as much a pushing the skateboard down the road of any other shoes at this moment.

carry on.  Hip, hip...whoRAy!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

so @CutCo Rep what are you saying


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

He is saying he is not truly committed to the product like all of the other cutco reps he is just trying to make some extra money. A complete waste of our communities time and resources. Locking this down unless anyone objects?


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

at least he/she had the decency to make it point-blank clear what the purpose was.

as spam goes, I would have vaporized it instantly.

it's the ones who think they are being so clever with the shaggy dog spam / shilling that gives one pause, is it real or is it spam.  a quick internet search on the names usually turns up bunch of spam msgs posted in forums and the Facebook thing.

as I mentioned earlier - CutCo's brain washing is very consistent - the freshly initiated are very easy to spot.

leaving the thread for posterity is questionable - freshly converted CutCo reps are too excited to use the search  function.

locking it is a splendid idea.  otherwise every couple months/years we'll get the "whatda' youse talkin about, I've had my CutCo knives for centuries and they're still sharp" contributions.


----------



## cutco rep (Mar 5, 2014)

^ ya'll are correct.

personally, say shop ebay.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Overpriced I'll say, but good for the housewife ///// /  Half of cost is salesmans commission   and they need to be sharpened down the line as all knives do in particular in a commercial setting


----------



## cutco rep (Mar 5, 2014)

^ appreciate that.


----------



## flyingturtle (Mar 22, 2014)

Nicko,

I'm new to the forums, and came here initially because I started investigating getting a quality chef's and utility knife for the kitchen. I've read countless posts and learned an incredible amount of information in a short period of time. Most importantly, I've learned that there is so very much left to learn. 

So that is how I came to be here. About this thread, now.... I've got a friend of mine that is a CutCo rep. He also seems to believe in the product. Personally I've reached out to Jon at Japanese Knife Imports about one of the series he sells. However, I think debates often provide a lot of knowledge for those watching. I asked him if he was willing to defend the CutCo brand on here, and he said yes.

Is that offer still open? If so I'll direct him to this thread. If it's likely to be more trouble than it's worth, I certainly don't want to alienate a brand new group of nice folks. Especially when I'm likely to be seeking guidance in the future.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh, I think everybody's open to the idea of a Cutco rep giving out intelligent answers about their products.

Thing is, I'm a Canadian.  You know how us Canucks are, all nice and polite and like to play fair.

So in the interests of fairness, I think your Cutco rep friend should familiarize himself with previous posts on the subject before committing.

Sound fair?


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

>>everybody is

no.  I'm not. 

the reps are untruthful.

the reps use hyperbole to the extreme.

the reps actually don't know anything other than what they learned in their seminars.

which is all happy horse pucky.

you can't get rid of them.

Cutco makes KMart quality knives and sells them for hundreds, or more.

cheap steel.

cheap handles.

terrible fit and finish.

their warranty is absolutely nothing to get excited about.

"free sharpening" is not free, by the time you pay postage there and the "handling charge" you can get them sharpened anywhere.

well, those that can be sharpened.

and the ones that can't be sharpened are sold  as "sharp for life".....so what's up with the free sharpening need?

we just don't need the spam.

if one feels one cannot live without being bombarded by a high pressure totally ignorant sales rep, I'm sure you can find one local that will come to your home and will not leave until you buy the knives and have given them the names and phone numbers of all you friends and relatives.

no computer required.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Dillbert said:


> <various harshness>


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Of course he is welcome! In fact he would be the first of many cutco reps that actually want to defend their brand. I will tell you I have not found one ChefTalk member in 14 years that raves about or uses Cutco. So please invite him and make sure he lets me know he joined the forums.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

A long time ago I too sold Cutco products. I bought my first car, a 1974 Ford Maverick, used for $600, from what I made. Cutco products are really nice for those people that do buy them. What I'm saying is that everything is not for everyone. Think of it like a food dish ... They don't eat a lot of sushi in Nebraska and/or Oklahoma. You could consider Cutco knives as a nitch item. I'm still friendly with many of my old customers.


----------



## flyingturtle (Mar 22, 2014)

Dilbert, umm, not sure how to respond to that. First, the guy I know is a friend of mine. Whereas you may not value his opinion, I would expect that you treat him with the same respect you would anyone you don't know. I merely responded to an Admin saying that it would be interesting to find a rep that actually wants to defend the product. 

This isn't an attempt at trolling. This isn't out to start a ruckus. I just thought that if the offer was actually open, it could be interesting. 

Nicko, I will let you know when he signs up, if he's still game. He's pretty thick skinned so I'm not worried about him walking into hostile territory, as it were. LOL


----------



## himself (Jan 7, 2013)

Surely this poll is offered in jest.


----------



## big50 (Apr 13, 2014)

Cutco seems to engender a lot of negative comments. I use in my kitchen Wusthoff and MAC knives but also have six Cutco serrated knives of various sizes that work for me. I understand that like-minded people are talking here to like-minded people. So the comments are similar. 

My grandfather was a butcher. As a teenager, I helped him sometimes but he taught me the value of knife safety around a fast moving meat cutting environment. All my experience was with plain edge knives and how to sharpen them. But as the years rolled on I realized there was a place for a decent serrated knife in the kitchen. My experience with Cutco knives has been very positive. I've used the serrated ones now for about 18 years. The best knife ever? Maybe not but then again I don't drive a Rolls. Cut a sandwich, I use the Cutco. Chop an onion, I make short work of it with a serrated blade. Cube meat for stew, again Cutco to the rescue. As I've gotten older my knife use has gone more from plain edge to serrated. 

I do understand some like their fine German and Japanese knives. Something special about that. For me, Cutco knives are a means to an end, that is, to prepare food in a home kitchen. It does that quite well.


----------

